# Honda Mower (HRR2163VXA) Self Propel Not Working. Transmission?



## rdellar17

We've had a Honda push mower for about 4-5 years now... It's worked great so far, but last week the self propel stopped propelling the mower. 

Basically the wheels will spin if you lift them off the ground and engage the self propel but they don't provide enough power to move the mower when the wheels are on the ground. (The belt tension looks fine and the belt is spinning when the motor is running. I also adjusted the Smart Drive cable with no luck. The wheels will turn if I tighten the cable enough, but still with no power. No grinding sound, etc. Everything sounds and feels normal other than the self propel just doesn't work.)

Most online say that it is the transmission, but I had a few questions to the folks here first before taking it apart.

- I found online that the transmission just has 10w30 motor oil in it. Someone said that it is basically 2 cones in there pressing on each other and if the oil breaks down or leaks out then they said there won't be enough force to move the wheels. That seems counter intuitive to me since oil is a lubricant, but does that sound reasonable to others?
- Anyone had luck fixing the transmission? Or did they just have to replace it?
- I talked to a local shop and they said they always replace the rear wheels when they do a new transmission. I checked the rear wheels / gears and they appear ok. Anyone see a reason to replace the wheels also?
- Also does anyone know the proper torque for the outer bolt on the rear wheels? When I tighten it with more than 20 ft-lbs the bolt acts as if it is spinning. (The bolt itself isn't slipping, but it is like whatever the bolt screws into moves with enough force. It doesn't take much force to do this, that is why I used a torque wrench to see about how much force it was taking.)

I'll probably remove the gas / plug, flip the mower, take the transmission apart and see if I can tell if it is bad. But I figured I would see if others had luck repairing vs replacing before spending time on this. (I also hate that the cost of a new transmission is a good chunk of the original price paid for it. So it might stay a non-self propelled mower.)

Thanks!

For reference I read thru these three threads also...
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=224497
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=327214
http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20100831090009AAt70hi


----------



## 30yearTech

It's most likely the transmission, and unfortunately Honda does not supply any internal replacement parts for the unit. 

Oil does not "break down" or wear out, additives do, so I don't think the age of the oil will be much of a factor. If the oil leaks out, then the transmission will essentially wear out in very short order. 

What is probably happened is wear either on the cones or the arm that applies pressure to the cones(or both). When there is enough wear then it won't matter how tight you adjust the cable, it simply will not press the cones together tight enough for the wheels to turn. 

Since there are no parts available to repair, you would have to figure out a way for more pressure to be applied to the cones to allow them to drive the wheels. You may be able to add a thrust washer or some type of spacer to accomplish this and get the transmission to work awhile longer.

Since the only alternative is a new transmission, you don't have much to loose by trying, except of course the time it takes to tear down and reassemble the transmission.

If the drive wheels are still in good condition, I see no reason to replace.

Best of Luck.... :thumbsup:


----------

